# Anyone in California heard of this rig?



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just bought a used spray rig made by alpha and associates in Newark ca. Can't find any information on the company so I'm guessing they are not in business anymore.long story long it was not running when I bought it, had been sitting for a long time. I got motor running strong but hydraulics seem not so strong. Paddles turn pretty slow and doesn't seem like pump will switch on. I figured I will have to bust stator loose but I can't even here motor struggle when switching pump on. Anyone work on these much and have any advice other than to throw it off a cliff and buy a new one!!! Haha thanks


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm from about 15 miles from Newark and never heard of Alpha spray rigs. Spray Force was what I always saw.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

kylemanley1 said:


> Just bought a used spray rig made by alpha and associates in Newark ca. Can't find any information on the company so I'm guessing they are not in business anymore.long story long it was not running when I bought it, had been sitting for a long time. I got motor running strong but hydraulics seem not so strong. Paddles turn pretty slow and doesn't seem like pump will switch on. I figured I will have to bust stator loose but I can't even here motor struggle when switching pump on. Anyone work on these much and have any advice other than to throw it off a cliff and buy a new one!!! Haha thanks


What I always do is break em down see ware and repair, 

was in a different city few months back and Titan would not run, freakn scam repair clown bull'n bout cost to repair, stopped at Home depot and slid a 80 cent piece of rubber bushing in and its running and still in there,
:thumbsup:


----------

